# Hobby Artist-What to do with "extras"



## firesoul19 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just joined after a google search turned up nada on this question. I paint acrylics (mostly smallish canvases) as a hobby. I've been doing it for a little over a year in my spare time, which isn't actually much with a 1-year old running around!

I have several paintings from Wine and Paint nights as well as my own practice paintings that I've done, sitting around my house. I don't have any intention to sell any of them; they probably aren't worth anything anyway. What do you all do with canvases that were just for practice? I can't just let them keep piling up!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can tell you what I have done. When I first started the ones I felt were not good enough to keep I threw away, but it didn't take long to get to the point that I felt they are not that bad. Then I gave them away. I put them up on my facebook page and said anybody want it it's yours just for the postage. It's amazing how many I've mailed out. Many folks sent me way over the amount of the postage in return. The most I got like this was $50. I once found a second hand store and gave them 15 of my paintings and told them they can keep what ever it brings or just throw them away. 

After a while I thought about all the money I spend on supplies and I was getting better so I found a Flea Market (which is actually a second hand store) and set up a display in it. All I do is pay the rent which is very minimal. The owner collects the money on the sales and once a month we settle up. So far my sales have covered the rented space and given just a little more. Very little more, like $10 or so. But it's a nice feeling that others like my work enough to take it into their home. 

As I get better I know I will sell more and at a higher price.

I've also have been thinking about doing an account with Etsy, an online web site for selling things that one of our members told me about. The website is very inexpensive, but I'm not sure I want to do it because mailing the paintings is extra work. 

Hopefully others will chime in on this thread. I'll be interested in hearing their answers. 

OH and WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I've heard of famous paintings found under other paintings. Leads me to believe these canvases are reusable. I have no idea really.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried reusing some canvas and believe me it is more work than it's worth.


----------



## firesoul19 (Nov 13, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I tried reusing some canvas and believe me it is more work than it's worth.


Thanks! I was wondering about this myself. How much white paint would it take? Haha. Yeah the cost of the canvases themselves isn't bad when I buy them in bulk.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

firesoul19 said:


> Thanks! I was wondering about this myself. How much white paint would it take? Haha. Yeah the cost of the canvases themselves isn't bad when I buy them in bulk.


Since you are painting in acrylic you can put Gesso over the painting. But I tend to paint thick and I first had to sand down all the little bumps and it really wasn't worth it.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I paint over the paintings I don't like if they are done on canvas. I recently discovered you can use white acrylic house primer instead of gesso to coat canvases.


----------



## firesoul19 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks, that's good to know too! I don't paint very thickly, especially when I'm practicing, so most of them probably wouldn't have to be sanded.


----------

